# New Years Snow Pics!



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

My pooches had soooo much fun romping in the snow!
Hope I do not bombard you to much with pics :--crazy::--crazy:




































































































LIFE IS RUFF Here !! My 4 Girls


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You can never have too many Golden Retriever pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

gorgeous - love the coat color!


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

Has taken me 11 years ! 
Thanks :--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

11 years????


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

For me to get my 4 beautiful girls ! :--happy::--heart:


----------



## dtran0268 (Sep 12, 2012)

BlockHeadReds said:


> Has taken me 11 years !
> Thanks :--heart::--heart::--heart:


Where are you in WA? Love your red goldens. Happy New Year.


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

Where it rains alot :roflmao:
Thanks! 
Happy New Year Goldie Luvers


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW just look at all those redheads! Beautiful!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Your girls are beautiful! Great pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures-your Reds are stunning, what a great day!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

11 years of breeding to get that color? You don't see it very often. Our first GR was about that color back in the 80s. 

I like the extremes when it comes to color. The very light and the very dark red golden. 

The very light is closer to the original "yellow" retriever from the 19th century. And the Very dark, red is closer to the Irish Setter mix into the breed.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful! Nothing warms my heart quite as much as seeing GR's blissfully playing in snow ♥


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They are beautiful. Love the color! Looks like they had a great time!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely dogs enjoying themselves!


----------



## Golden2014 (Jan 1, 2013)

Incredible color and pictures- they look like they're having a blast! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Girls*

Your Girls are just beautiful!!


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Nice to talk & show goldies to other "enthusiasts" 

Well not just color, thats why it has taken years of patience, passion, dedication & Standards ! 

Health ~ head to toe with everything including skin/ears/teeth/no allergies , Mellow & playful temperament, straight wavy coat, True red, no line/inbreeding, Short snout, BlockHead, soft amber eyes, under 75 pounds, prefer 65 & under, athletic but not lanky ~ Stocky muscular build & having 3+ generations of the same standards, on BOTH parents sides, no early graying or whiting on the face, and MUST give the best sloppy kisses!

So in a nutshell I want only these standards & nothing less  Been kind of a hermit, because whenever I get into sites sometimes they become political & "my way" opinionated, I just want to share & meet some great friends of Goldies ! But it feels so warm & cozy here, so looking forward to sharing my love, stories, what useful or useless knowledge I might have :wavey:

Anyhoo ! Just wanted to find a site to share pics & tell stories of the joy of our forever companions!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome! Never get enough pics of our Golden's in the snow....check out my last couple of threads


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Beautiful redheads! I do so love the red goldens...I have one of each, little red spitfire girlie (Saffron) and lighter colored mellow boy (Murphy)!

Mine love the snow too but what we did get before Xmas did not last!

Cheers,
Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

love the colour of the red heads!!!


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

Great pics - lovely dogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

I love the name Sassy Saffron! To cute ~ Purdy pooches


----------

